# Homemade Ellsworth Sharpening Jig



## mayo.mick (29 Apr 2017)

After looking at a few youtube vids of homemade Ellsworth jigs, I decided to have a go at making one for myself. Only cost a few bob on materials, surplus steel from a previous project. Spent more time than money on this project, getting measurements right and cuts square (ish) but hopefully will pay off!

Made from 30mm & 25mm light gauge steel box, 1 1/4" angle, M 8 gutter bolts and nuts. Still have to cut the holder for the gouges. All the parts welded up ready for polishing and then spraying. Will post again when I've sprayed and then assembled.


----------



## gregmcateer (30 Apr 2017)

Good work - I don't have the skill or patience for anything resembling accurate metal work.


----------



## mayo.mick (30 Apr 2017)

gregmcateer":veb4l00o said:


> Good work - I don't have the skill or patience for anything resembling accurate metal work.



I don't do much metalwork (as you can probably tell by those *welds*)! I did take my time as I wanted it pretty neat and accurate.


----------



## mayo.mick (30 Apr 2017)

Polished up and 3 coats of spray this morning. Still have to cut, weld and spray the gouge holder. Will leave that till tomorrow I think.


----------



## mayo.mick (3 May 2017)

Finally got my jig finished today. Made the gouge holder at 45* though when welded its a bit more like 43*. Made a second holder and that's at roughly 60* I think. I've yet to try out the new grinds, will make templates for the various grinds to make setting up quick and repeatable. Happy enough the way they turned out, all from off cuts from a previous project.


----------

